# Switched from Synthroid to armour thyroid



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello all, I'm switching from Synthroid to armour and have some questions. I had a TT last November and haven't been able to get on the right dose of synthroid despite several attempts to adjust. Tried adding cytomel and became so symptomatic that I ended up in the ER with palpitations. My endo is switching me to armour thyroid and I really want it to work. Should I take the entire dose at once or split it to twice daily? Will I get hyper symptoms from the T3 in it and do those abate when I adjust? Should I start at a low dose and increase it over time? Latest lab values are below, those are while I was taking Synthroid 75 mcg and an 88 mcg every fifth day, I go for repeat labs in 6 weeks

TSH 4.65 range 0.4-4.0
Free T4 1.4 range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 2.8 range 2.0-3.5

Thanks for any advice


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you know what starting dosage of Armour he prescribed? I split my dose up three times a day, but two times a day might work for you. I think it helps to split in the beginning if you've been sensitive to T3 in the past.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you considered getting a RT3 test? That might shed light on your having issues with these labs.

What dose Cytomel were you taking and how were you taking it?

I had issues in the beginning but take 12.5mcg Cytomel now daily in 3 doses in addition to 125mcg Unithroid daily.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think my endo ever did an RT3 level, I do know that with each lab draw, my free T4 would go up depending on the Synthroid dose I was taking, but the free T3 always stayed between 2.3 and 2.6. I started taking the cytomel in addition to the Synthroid, 5 mg daily and I started having the palpitations after a week. We did not lower my Synthroid dose at all during that time. Now, I am on the armour at 45 mg daily, just started yesterday and so far so good, but I did split the dose into 30 mg then 6 hours later took 15 mg.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*You always split Armour. I am on 135mg and I take 90mg sublingual when I get up and then early afternoon take the second dosage. My dosage is getting reduced though. When I was on Synthroid, I felt bad all the time so my MD put me on Cytomel. He prescribed the smallest dosage.. .5mg I think it was and I cut THAT in half and still felt higher than a kite! I took it twice and said NO THANK YOU!! When you start Amour, he is supposed to start you out at a low dosage, maybe 90 mg and then every 6 weeks, you get your blood tested to see if it can be increased, or... go by how my MD/DO does it and increase or decrease it according to how you feel. Armour is wonderful and you will be glad you switched.... once you get it all leveled out and are humming along like a regular person. Takes a little while to get to the right levels in our body cuz it has to be adjusted slowly.*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope the Armour works out for you.

Your doctor made a classic mistake. When adding Cytomel Levothyroxine needs to be reduced. Keeping the FT-4 in 1/2 - 3/4 of range is critical to avoid hyper symptoms when adding Cytomel.

Your body will likely enjoy the reduced T4 hormone in Armour.

Be sure to test both FT-4 and FT-3 in 6 weeks. A FT-3 pushing 3/4 of range is your goal.


----------

